# Wie erstelle ich solche Lichter



## NetPerformance (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo .. 

Wie werden solche Lichter erstellt ?

Link ! 

Bedanke mich im voraus.. 

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## AleX (18. Oktober 2003)

hi,
Hintergrundebene schwarz füllen
'b' für das Werkzeugspitzenteil drücken
weiche runde werkzeugspitze auswählen
weiß als Vordergrundfarbe wählen
einfach ein paar ein paar linien frei hand ziehen (ruhig schön unsauber)
Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Wellen
Filter -> Zeichenfilter -> Chrom
Filter -> Weichz. -> Grauß.Weichzeichner (mit ca. 2px radius)
Dann siehts genau so aus. Musst halt ein wenig mit den Werten spielen.
Hab auch nur bischen rumgespielt und bin dann auf den ^^ weg gekommen.

Vielleicht noch mit dem Wischfingertool noch etwas bearbeiten und mit der Ebenentras. spielen, 
falls nicht auf Anhieb passt.

PS: Vielleicht gibts nen kürzeren Weg, aber so sollte es auch gehen ;-)


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Oktober 2003)

Mit einem weichen Pinsel ein bischen was zeichnen und dann mit Filter > Verflüssigen rumspielen. Also damit kommst du 100%ig zum Ziel, aber es gibt bestimmt noch einige andere Methoden. So wie das bei Photoshop immer ist 

/edit
Wah, da war einer schneller. Aber schon die zweite Möglichkeit, hehe.


----------



## AleX (18. Oktober 2003)

@radde` : jo, oder einfach so


----------



## NetPerformance (18. Oktober 2003)

danke..  super  !


----------

